# Man sucked into sausage seasoning machine



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

And you thought you were having a bad day&#8230;..

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20100523...zZWMDeW5fdG9wX3N0b3J5BHNsawNwb2xpY2VtYW5zdWM-


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I expected this to be another Hot Pocket story.


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

showed no signs of trauma.... what about post traumatic stress syndrome? Im sure hes showing signs of that now.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

I'll bet he is a nice, well seasoned employee now.


----------



## Spartan005 (Mar 13, 2007)

From the main page this thread title reads "Man sucked into sausage...." 

Excitement than turned into dissapointment.


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

that title could have been a real zinger for some one with dyslexic typing LOL


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

"Sniff..sniif. Hey, Vinnie...you smell sage?"


----------

